# NBC/FiOS



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm getting a banner now saying that the local NBC affiliate in Rhode Island is going to be pulled off FiOS on Jan. 1. Another contract dispute?

No matter who the provider, seems like these contract disputes are going to hold viewers hostage forever. :-(


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

It's true. They all want more money


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

This is the reason that ALL OTA broadcast stations should not be able to hold viewers hostage - NO retransmission fees if you have a broadcast license and in your DMA, you MUST have ALL your sub channels carried AND in the same resolution they are broadcast - no SD of HD locals ALLOWED ANY WHERE ANY TIME.

Additionally if your DMA is short a major network station, it must be imported and with no retransmission fees (the station gains Neilson viewers and the carrier gets a full set of networks for the DMA).

The cost of carriage is born solely by the carrier, from the pickup of the signal all the way to the subscriber and they may charge a nominal fee to offset the average cost nationwide.

I believe this way the average cost for locals to all subscribers would be $2-3 per month if not lower.


----------

